
Google to phase out user-agent strings in Chrome - oogali
https://www.zdnet.com/article/google-to-phase-out-user-agent-strings-in-chrome/
======
planetzero
For a company that claims not to do evil, they sure are going in that
direction.

They are essentially closing the door behind them on tracking, to keep
competitors out of the game..while continuing to use their own proprietary
technology and data to track our habits and show us ads.

I'm not sure how this monopolistic behavior is much different than Microsoft
in the 90s. I guess the main difference is that to the average person, it's
not as obvious, and they can use the misdirection of 'privacy' to make it seem
like they are improving things.

I stopped using Chrome this year. It suddenly started randomly freezing on me
in Ubuntu after the last update.

